

Python garbage collection via weak references - mace
http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2010_11_20.shtml

======
signa11
i generally find this [http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2009/06/12/safely-using-
destruc...](http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2009/06/12/safely-using-destructors-
in-python/) to be a better description of the whole thing...

